# Internet Explorer won't shutdown, runs in background



## popscott

My laptop Internet Explorer is acting strange. If I play a video on a site (MSN), and if I "X" out of the site, and "X" out of all internet sites, the audio is still playing in the background. I am literally not connected on the internet through Internet Explorer at this time as there is no indication on the desktop taskbar that Internet Explorer is running. 

To kill the audio playing in the background, I have to go to Alt,Del,Ctrl (task manager)and go to the Processes screen to kill an iexplorer.exe that is running there. The applications screen shows no Internet Explorer running in it.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Shrek

Windows 8 and 8.1 are both going wacky the last few weeks, IE apps stay open in the background, Windows often wont security update , etc. and Microsoft has stopped posting a customer support telephone number.


----------



## popscott

This is Vista.... IE 9...
MSN would not play videos, said I needed latest Adobe Flash
I went and installed the newest Adobe Flash...
I Updated Widows Vista....

Now this.


----------



## Awnry Abe

When things are running slightly off on my computer, I run MalwareBytes. I already have an active virus scanner always running, but virus checkers don't catch many forms of malware. I would give that tool a run, if you haven't already. It used to be totally free. I'm not sure anymore. I do think they have some form of a free version.


----------



## arabian knight

popscott said:


> This is Vista.... IE 9...
> MSN would not play videos, said I needed latest Adobe Flash
> I went and installed the newest Adobe Flash...
> I Updated Widows Vista....
> 
> Now this.


Looks like another huge update for IE coming in two days the 9th.


> "Bulletin 1," as Microsoft pegged the IE update in Thursday's advance notice of next week's Patch Tuesday releases, will repair all supported versions of the browser, from the aged IE6 on Windows Server 2003 to the newest, IE11, on Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 8.1. The fix (or fixes) for IE on Windows' client editions -- Vista, Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1 -- was ranked critical, while it was labeled only "moderate" on the server side.
> 
> Microsoft did not disclose the number of individual IE vulnerabilities it intends to patch on Sept. 9,* but in the last three months the company's engineers have been on a fix blitz. They crafted patches for 60 browser vulnerabilities in June, then 24 in July and another 26 in August*


http://www.computerworld.com/article/2602800/microsoft-plans-critical-ie-update-next-week.html


----------



## defenestrate

Flash and Java can both tie up a browser process even when you try to close it. As IE has multiple processes, this is why the app looks closed but isn't (the rogue process is waiting for the Flash or JVM processes to quit, and both products are notorious for hogging and leaking memory as well as being pretty flaky and/or slow at times). Once in a while I see the same thing happen in Chrome, but I usually have notably less trouble than IE. Firefox uses one process and that one process will tend to tie up a complete CPU when these types of applications are running)

It is quite possible that the new version of Flash is the culprit - Adobe has a long history of pushing out code that is poorly tested for stability and security. "Downgrading" it may well solve or at least mitigate the problems.


----------



## arabian knight

And the IT guys still say to disable JAVA. not Javascript as that one is different but Java, and that ors for all types of computers including Macs.
Yes I would update Flash. You need Flash to see most videos including YouTube.


----------



## popscott

Tried the "free" MalawareBytes download. Boy did that stir up a hornets nest. It put 8 different "crap" programs on me (ShopperPro,freeZipper etc) that I had to go back and unistall, and finally had to go back to a restore to get it at least to half way straightened out.

It goes online but seems to lock up and run slow. It runs MSN videos now ok. I ran "CCcleaner" and then "HiJack this" and HiJack helped cleaned the garbage out of the registry.

Only When I start Internet Explorer, my "task manager" does not show any significant usage going on, but when I check on the CPU usage tab it says my CPU usage is maxed out at 100%. I can go off line and the CPU usage goes down to reasonable level.


----------



## mnn2501

popscott said:


> Tried the "free" MalawareBytes download. Boy did that stir up a hornets nest. It put 8 different "crap" programs on me (ShopperPro,freeZipper etc) that I had to go back and unistall, and finally had to go back to a restore to get it at least to half way straightened out.
> .


Been loading Malwarebtes on work computers(My team takes care of over 1000 computers) for over 5 years. Malwarebytes does not *EVER* load any extra "crap" --you hit something else or you already had something that redirected you.

Here is the correct link https://www.malwarebytes.org


----------



## Guest

Also, after removing all the unwanted programs, it is good to run Crap Cleaner (CCleaner) to remove all the debris. Here is the link to it:

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download


The free one works well. And YES, SAVE it when it asks you to... I've only need the UnDo once in a decade, but I was glad I saved it that time. LOL!


----------



## popscott

Yea, my problem is with Internet Explorer not closing... Seems like it was after an update on Flash (would not swear to it), as it would not run MSN videos and kept saying Flash needed updating. When it &#8220;starts&#8221; acting up, even after I close out Internet Explorer and no webpage are excess able, I can pull up Task Manager and under the processes tag there will be a least one iexplorer.exe still there. When I check it again after getting online and the webpage locks up, there may be 2 or 3 iexplorer.exe going, and they are really using the CPU usage. 100% CPU usage pegged out&#8230; I don&#8217;t believe I&#8217;ve seen that before 

Ran Spybot instead. CCcleaner is the one I started with. "May have" got on the wrong site for Malware. Normally I can see and decline installs that are trying to put extra stuff on me, but did not see any and they showed up on my computer.

Another program that was on the here (not to get off topic), but it was Web Protect. I was trying to clean up stuff not needed. When I did a standard "Uninstall" for it, it started acting like an "install" for these other "crap" programs. Had to install them so the Web Protect could uninstall, then had to go back and uninstall them. Its no wonder folks get virus's on their computer.


----------



## popscott

I completely uninstalled Flash, restarted pooter. Still the same. So it is not the problem.

If I start Internet Explorer.......... Then close it out.....
If I then restart IE again.......... Then close it out.....
If I then restart IE again.......... Then close it out.....
If I then restart IE again.......... Then close it out.....

I then have 4 IExplorer.exe&#8217;s on my task manager processes tab still showing. No IE screen or any indication IE is available.. All are using up CPU usage. I can &#8220;end process&#8221;. If I clear them all out, then the next time I start IE, I get a &#8220;session closed early&#8221; notice on the bottom bar.

CCcleaner and Spybot have both corrected several problems but not fixed this problem. Windows update has been run. Re-installed Flash.


----------



## Tim_Aus

Install and use Firefox instead....


----------



## popscott

Believe I got it.... I reverted my Internet Explorer from 9 back to 8. Running good with no hangups.... It is closing out Internet Explorer as it should. Videos playing normal. Will get the nerve to update back to 9 again someday.....


----------

